

End-To-End Training of Deep Visuomotor Policies - jcr
http://arxiv.org/abs/1504.00702

======
jcr
Demo Video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeVppkoloXs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeVppkoloXs)

Talk about the paper:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtMyH_--
vnU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtMyH_--vnU)

Related talk from ICLR 2015: David Silver (Google DeepMind) "Deep
Reinforcement Learning" (May 22, 2015)

[https://youtu.be/EX1CIVVkWdE](https://youtu.be/EX1CIVVkWdE)

